# Vancouver Haunt 2013



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally finished my yard this year, so I thought I'd post some pics. Enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some mighty fine pics. That 3rd one really got me, nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The skellie in the witches' cauldron looks a little surprised at being there

Your scarecrow and pumpkin creature are creepy as hell.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on everything!


----------

